# All VapeCon ticket give away competition info HERE!



## VapeCon (26/3/15)

Hey everybody!

So we have started to push out our various ticket give away competitions and this is the place to stay updated with those! This post will be edited each time a new competition comes along for all of you to possibly enter and win a FREE ticket to the first ever E-cig convention in SA so maybe put a watch on this thread!

19/03/2015 - "Going" competition - Closed - Winner: Gary Davis
27/03/2015 - Cloud Chasing Competition - Closed - Winner: Junaid Khan
03/04/2015 - "Going" competition - Closed - Winner: Dan Levy
10/04/2015 - Share the VapeCon page - Closed - Winner: Kyle Venter
17/04/2015 - "Going" competition - Closed - Winner: Eric Burger
24/04/2015 - Share and Banner competition - Closed - Winner: Basie Grundeling

*Next Competition: *

Updated soon


Happy vaping people!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JW Flynn (26/3/15)

nice one, was a bit disappointed that i am the only one on there yet... come on guys, get us some pics on there  get the activity going

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Festival Panda (26/3/15)

wahaha! Can't make clouds with a twisp lol!!!


----------



## JW Flynn (26/3/15)

Festival Panda said:


> wahaha! Can't make clouds with a twisp lol!!!


hehe, true, but put something up man, hehe for the fun of it, that is what it is, is it not? hehe


----------



## Jakey (26/3/15)

no facebook

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (26/3/15)

but ample clouds


----------



## shaunnadan (26/3/15)

So not my biggest clouds but I did manage to find a hoodie..... Hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 23801
> 
> 
> So not my biggest clouds but I did manage to find a hoodie..... Hahahahahaha


Careful now... Patents and all that jazz...


----------



## Juntau (26/3/15)

Pretty decent I think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (26/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/3/15)

Are pics acceptable here @Gizmo?
For the guys without FB.


----------



## kimbo (26/3/15)

Webcam 18mg and again again again does not really work, even the dog came to see if i was okay


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/3/15)

Lol, drop your nic strenght @kimbo 
Will definitely help with your clouds


----------



## VapeCon (27/3/15)

Update to the Cloud blowing competition - You may Post you pictures here and we will add them to our Facebook Album. So entries from the forum are 100% fine! 

You all have until 15:00 to get your pictures in!


----------



## zadiac (27/3/15)

My last attempt. Unfortunately, my lung capacity isn't that good due to 29 years of smoking....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Q-Ball (27/3/15)

My 1st attempt at cloud chasing.
Troll RDA on a SMPL mod at 0.3ohms with my homebrew 70/30 juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coera (27/3/15)

zadiac said:


> My last attempt. Unfortunately, my lung capacity isn't that good due to 29 years of smoking....lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keith Milton (27/3/15)

My Attempt at cloud making

Reactions: Like 1


----------

